# Stadtrad Mckenzie Travel 300



## ghostrider-xr (15. August 2010)

ich checks nicht sorry aber egal dann halt raus hier.

grüsse und entschuldigung


----------



## ursel_01 (15. August 2010)

ghostrider-xr schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160468836724&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



Und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostrider-xr (15. August 2010)

?


----------



## bike-runner (15. August 2010)

ghostrider-xr schrieb:


> ?



? wenn du da nicht selbst drauf kommst für solch einen hinweis in eigener sache solltest du aus dem forum verbannt werden.

und was bitte schön ist ein multifunktionslenkrad???? hat das ne fernbedienung fürs navi, handy, ipod, discpalyer etc


----------



## ursel_01 (15. August 2010)

Jetzt "checke" ichs auch nicht mehr. 
Weg..........ist...........er............


----------

